# wife says she's done



## wanttosucceed (Jul 25, 2012)

ok here's my story me and my wife have been seperated for a year. about 3 months ago she tells me that she filed for divorce i havent received any paperwork yet. but since then we have had a few sexual encounters and i guess you can call them dates. there is never a problem for me to stay at her house and sometimes spend the night, not always we have sex. we have a child together and we see each other pretty much everyday. well recently she says to me that she is tired and she is done. I think to my self that you said that before and i haven't gotten any papers yet. my question is is she really done? or is she playing games or is it that she is really confused about what to do? i do love her and i want it to work but she doesnt want to go to see a counselor. i ask why not she says because we tried it before my response is we really didnt try to do what was asked of us. i think she doesnt want to go because she is scared of finding out some truths about herself but thats just my opinion any help will be appreciated...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds to me like there's another guy in her life, and whenever he breaks up with her she comes back to you.


----------



## wanttosucceed (Jul 25, 2012)

thought about that but honestly thats not her style i dont believe she is, havent gotten any reason to believe thats the case..thx for the advice tho


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds to me like you are in the role of a doormat.

She's calling all the shots.

She wants you to come over, she wants sex, you're there. Every time. Whenever that might be, however infrequently that might be. When the mood hits her, she calls, and you're there, like a barking dog wagging it's tail.

But what you want.. doesn't happen. Unless you're lucky enough to want it at the exact same time she does.

Is that about right? You ever say no to her?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

wanttosucceed said:


> thats not her style i dont believe she is, havent gotten any reason to believe thats the case..


Sadly, many of us thought the exact same thing. Have you done any investigating? Especially since you're having sex with her - she could very well give you an STD.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

wanttosucceed said:


> my question is is she really done? or is she playing games or is it that she is really confused about what to do?


Yes, she is done. You are her male 'ho. She is not the least bit confused. Not one iota. You, on the other hand, are being used.

If she was really confused, she would be in counseling, trying to straighten out her confusion.

She is not in counseling.

Time to have a MAJOR wake-up call on this one.


----------



## Vizion (Jul 21, 2012)

why did she want out in the first place?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

A year is a long time to be separated. I don't know to many couples that got back together after that period of time. I don't know who wasn't into doing the work the counselor laid out for you, too late for that now. No? Why should she see a counselor now, she is moving on, not trying to stay together. 

During that time you basically had a FWB relationship. Sex is easier and comfortable with you type of thing, to fill her needs. Now she's tired of that and wants to move on. I guess you misinterpreted the FWB relationship. After a year you should have been some what ready for this to come. Like Hope said she may have her eye on someone already. It's part of moving on. With you around, she is not going to be able to do that. As soon as he shows up, you won't be allowed in the bed anymore.

I do think she's playing games, even if she's doing it unconsciously. She's keeping you around for convenience now, till something else comes along.


----------



## LusDaBeach (Apr 19, 2012)

wanttosucceed said:


> thought about that but honestly thats not her style i dont believe she is, havent gotten any reason to believe thats the case..thx for the advice tho


Denial, Denial, Denial...buddy you've got a lot to learn. Sorry man but the truth hurts. You come here for help but along with that you have to hear the truth. She's not ready to let go of yo until she is sure of the other person. Start working on being a better you and give her space to figure things out. Time for the 180. It works.


----------

